# Install: Error installing partcode



## infirm (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello. I am kind of FreeBSD newbie. I try to install FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img to AMD PC. I use Handbook to guide me, but when I try to create partitions <Finish> step, i get this Error:

```
Error installing partcode on partition ada0p1, during initializing.
```

I try to Google it but no success.

I believe that I do everything like is written in Handbook. I try manual partitioning, auto, ... same problem.

I will be grateful for any help.


I apologize for my bad English.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 27, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.1 is available.  Try that next, if possible.

Will FreeBSD be the only operating system on the computer, or will it be a multi-boot system with other operating systems in other partitions?

Please identify the hardware, particularly the hard disk controller.


----------



## infirm (Jan 27, 2013)

Now I have Windows XP on the hard drive, but I don't need it, so *F*reeBSD will be the only operating system.

PC spec:

Motherboard:  GA-7VM400AMD
CPU AMD Athlon 2500 + 1,83 Ghz, 512 MB of RAM
HDD is a Seagate Barracuda 7200. 80 GB 

The HDD is connected to the motherboard with an IDE cable. In the BIOS there is OnChip Serial ATA - Disabled (was enabled first time) and SATA Mode is set to IDE.

I hope that this info is enough.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 27, 2013)

Make sure anything you want to keep is backed up elsewhere, on another drive.
Disconnect any other hard drives from this system.  The one left attached will be erased.

Repeat: disconnect any other hard drives.  Make sure only the one to be erased is connected.

Boot the installer memory stick.  When it asks Would you like to begin an installation or use the live CD?, choose Shell.
At the root prompt, type
`# gpart show ada0`

Please show the output here.


----------

